# PyTivo on Synology NAS DS1019+



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

I want to eliminate the need for a PC and found a method to install PyTivo on a Synology NAS. I'm just not sure if I can use that version of PyTivo to offload. It only mentioned uploading media to TiVo. See the link below. I'm looking for the best method to offload recordings to my Synology NAS media server for use with Emby or Plex, without the need for a PC. I also thought about KMTTG but could not find a way to install on a Synology NAS, only for Freenas.I appreciate any help.

How To Install kmttg and pyTivo in a FreeNAS 9.3 Jail

Half a Page of Scribbled Linux :: pyTivo on Synology DS411+II


----------

